
The Bitcoin Halving Explained [image] - lemonte
http://coinjournal.net/halvening-explained-infographic/
======
jcwilde
Although the information is clear, that can barely be called an infographic.
It's basically a short text article overlaid on top of a 8-bit-style bitcoin
"mine" operation.

------
dest
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http%3...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http%3A%2F%2Fcoinjournal.net%2Fhalvening%2Dexplained%2Dinfographic%2F)

------
ricksplat
Worst Infographic Ever - but an interesting article nontheless

